# [0FF] recrutement de devs python et sysadmins

## ultrabug

Salut,

Nous [1] sommes actuellement à la recherche de Devs Python [2] et/ou SysAdmins GNU/Linux [3] enthousiastes pour étoffer nos équipes et nous aider à mettre en oeuvre des projets passionnants.

Comme vous consultez ce forum, il y a de grandes chances pour que votre passion rencontre la nôtre alors n'hésitez pas à postuler !

Quelques facts en amuse-gueules :

* Une équipe de sysadmins et devs python sous Gentoo Linux toute la journée

* Plus de 50 serveurs Gentoo Linux en production dans plusieurs datacenters

* Python everywhere : scripting, web dev (flask, django), async dev (gevent) & more

* noSQL fun : mongoDB & more

Ne vous limitez pas aux deux offres listées ici, nous sommes en perpétuelle recherche de personnes motivées et passionnées. Alors n'hésitez pas à me contacter si vous avez la moindre question, je serai ravi de vous répondre :

* par pm sur ce forum

* sur IRC : @Ultrabug sur FreeNode #gentoo-dev

* sur mon mail @gentoo.org

Merci !

[1] http://fr.1000mercis.com/recrutement/1000mercis-france.html#main

[2] offre python : http://www.1000mercis.com/Content/fr-FR/pdf/recrut/1000mercis_france%5CDEVS12-v1212 D%C3%A9veloppeur Web Python.pdf

[3] offre sysadmin : http://fr.1000mercis.com/Content/fr-FR/pdf/recrut/1000mercis_france/DEVS03-v0312%20Developpeur%20Linux%20Assistant%20administrateur%20systemes%20et%20réseaux.pdf

----------

